

Show HN: GigNGood. List and Bid on Services(Gigs) and Items(Good) for free - kidgorgeous

I was a little bummed out that something like Exec, TaskRabbit, AirTasker, etc. wasn't available in my area (Atlanta) as I'm broke and could use the spare cash, so I spent the past few weeks creating GigNGood. People can list and bid on services worldwide in an auction style format. The lowest bid wins.<p>This naturally extended itself to items, so I added those in there as well, for those things you want to sell in an auction format but don't want to pay ebay listing fees. I've really strived to keep the interface as drop-dead simple as possible. I am open to constructive and destructive criticism before I start promoting this heavy, so fire away!
======
face7hill
Very interesting concept. I do like that you're very global (places like
Oceania are underserved). If I were you, I would do two things: 1. Pair up
with a designer to lend some eye-candy to your functionality. I like that it's
a simple UI but good visuals go a LONG way to sparking interest. 2. When you
start marketing, approach websites/bloggers that are in those underserved
markets that I mentioned. You never know where you'll be a hit. Just as you've
seen yourself, there are lots of underserved areas in tech... Good luck!

